# Newbie from Norway



## Nily

I am new to this forum. Me and my fiance have just started TTC. I have pcos, so that may be a difficult, but still our hopes are up.


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flower: xx


----------



## Eve

:hi: and welcome to bnb! :flow:


----------



## PandaLuv31

:hi: Welcome & good luck with ttc! :flower:


----------



## StarrySkies

Welcome and Good Luck :flower:
x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## v2007

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## LucyLadyBug

velkommen! korleis går det?


----------



## FragileDoll

Welcome to BnB, hun. :dust:


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## zennie

Hi nily
Welcome & best of luck :)


----------



## tallybee

:wave:

Hello and welcome! All the best :)

xx


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## we can't wait

Hello. Welcome to BnB! :wave:
I have PCOS, as well. It took my DH and I two years to conceive our little one, but she was definitely worth the wait! Don't give up-- it may take a while, or it may happen quickly... jut stick with it! Good luck on your journey TTC! I hope you get your BFP soon! :flow:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:wave: Hello & Welcome! :flow:


----------

